# Timeshare in LA?



## Janis (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm planning a trip to LA this summer. Are there any decent timeshares right in LA? Newport is too far for us..

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope, not right in Los Angeles.

Where is it that you really think you want to be staying?  Los Angeles is HUGE (I think I heard recently that you could fit 4 Manhattens into Los Angeles).  Personally I wouldn't stay in Los Angeles itself, but in one of the "burbs".


----------



## swift (Mar 25, 2008)

I think for us to give you good referals we need to know how far is too far for you. What will you be doing in LA ?


----------



## Janis (Mar 25, 2008)

We will be in West Hollywood - we have relatives that live there (too small a condo to stay with) - and we want to be close

Thanks...


----------



## ricoba (Mar 25, 2008)

No timeshare will be close to West Hollywood.

The closest will be in Anaheim.  With traffic etc, my guess would be that Anaheim to West Hollywood will be at least an hour each way, and perhaps longer.

You may want to consider a hotel stay.  West Hollywood has lots of hotels.


----------



## cr4909 (Mar 26, 2008)

Janis said:


> We will be in West Hollywood - we have relatives that live there (too small a condo to stay with) - and we want to be close



Definitely look for a vacation rental at vrbo.com.  Try for either West Hollywood, Santa Monica (pricey) or L.A. (West side or Sunset Blvd areas).  All of these will be fairly close to W. Hollywood, and probably negate the need to hop on any freeways.  You should be able to get a nice condo or apartment for less than the price for a standard hotel room.


----------



## Janis (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks - we have been looking at vrbo. But so far, we haven't found a place. Will keep trying!!


----------



## capbreeze (Mar 26, 2008)

You may want to try craigslist, you can find sublets there.  We had to get a sublet for 2 months when were going through construction, and we found one 1/2 mi from our house.  LA is huge.  and you can't go by the name of the area as each area has it's undesirable areas.

Good luck.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 26, 2008)

westsiderentals.com is an apartment listing service for landlords and perspective tenants in LA.   Near the bottom of the website is a link to their "hotel group" with weekly daily and weekly rentals listed.

I've not used them before, but the advertise like crazy on the Westside of LA.  The weekly hotels are, eh, well, weekly hotels in very basic, non-name-branded places...but generally in good to reasonable areas from the two Santa Monica listings I saw.

fyi...


----------



## Janis (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Past Experience*

What we've done in the past in a similiar situation is traded into a two-bedroom timeshare a little outside the area and invited the relatives to stay with us.  I don't know your situation or how many people involved but it sort of works as a vacation for all.
Bart


----------



## Andar (Mar 27, 2008)

We really enjoyed our weekly rental at Venice Suites
Right on the boardwalk, clean reasonable rates 

http://www.venicesuites.com/latimes.html


----------



## glenn1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

When we go to LA we've use Priceline for hotel rooms. You'll get a location that you want, be able to define your own dates and should be able to get a good deal. Lots of hotels but no timeshares in LA proper. 

Check biddingfortravel.com to see what others are able to get. With three teenage kids we now get two rooms. In most major cities timeshares are not usually the best way to go.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoops...sorry..., meant to start a new thread... :ignore:   

*ahem*

...as... you... were...  

(Mods, please feel free to delete.)


----------

